# What is in your surf tackle box/arsenal?



## GAGE (Mar 4, 2008)

I am coming to Seaside in a couple weeks and I am really looking forward to doing some surf fishing. Aside from having a few bottom rigs and pomp jigs, what else do you all use in the surf.

Bubble rigs, spoons...etc?

Thanks a lot,

Gage


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I keep a Chartruce and a pink Cobia jig in it. And a couple of carolina rigs that I will free line a live bait on sometimes. It usually produces Bluefish or a Redfish! Had a 3 ft Sting Ray not long ago. You can tell when they are on, kinda like bringing in a party boat after it takes the amount of line it wants to! The Gotcha's are always handy for the Spanish and I keep on average 2-3 Bubble Rigs for them too! Depends on the surf.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Several 3 and 4 oz pyramid sinkers, several double-drop leaders, couple packs of circle hooks (I think they are size 1 & 2), some nail clippers and a Rapala filet knife. That's about it. I just put it all in a small bucket that I hang from the handle of the cart.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

This time a year I keep 1 rod with a cobia jig ready. In my tackle bag I have a few of each2oz to 5oz pyramid sinkers, a pack of 1/0 to 4/0 circle hooks, roll of 20 lb flouro leader, a tray full of homemade 2 hook rigs, a couple gotchas &spoons, pliers, nail clippers,lawstick, & filet knife.

I'm sure there are a few more things, just can't remember it off the top of my head.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't forget the camera, and ruler tape! I also bring a long stringer and use it to wash the sand off the fish.....cuz they always tend to flop out of your and and get covered.......haha just look at my avatar.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

You should definately have some steel leaders if you want to hook a shark. AndI always have a krocodile spoon for just about anything.

-Jason


----------

